# The Genetic Architecture of Honeybee Breeding



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting link. In the 15 years since we have been producing our own queens (with some contributions from tf breeders) I have seen better mite resistance, better foraging (and more robbing tendencies) but a bit of an uptick in aggressiveness. It seems like there are always trade offs.


----------

